# /dev/dsp manquant

## cscsnicko

Salut

Je viens juste de passer sous gentoo et j ai un petit pb sur le son... Le fichier /dev/sound/dsp n existe pas; Pourtant quand je fais dmesg|less g:

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: SB audio device quirk - increasing port range

isapnp: AWE32 quirk - adding two ports

isapnp: Card 'Creative SB AWE64 Gold'

isapnp: 1 Plug & Play card detected total

Ma carte son est bien une awe64gold. Dans le kernel, g les options suivantes:

Sound Card Support (*)

---> OSS Sound Modules (*)

--->100% SB Compatibles (Module)

Je charge le module et rien ne se passe... Toujours pas de périphérique son...

en fait g les fichiers suivant

ls /dev/sound

audio dspW sequencer sequencer2

et dspW esst present dans /dev ss forme de lien 

Quelqu un peut m aider svp ???

Meric!!

----------

## DuF

qd tu charges le module pour ta carte son, est ce que tu relances defvsd avec par exemple : killall -HUP devfsd

Sinon ajoute le module dans /etc/modules.autoload pour le prochain boot.

Au passage juste pour information tu peux ajouter le module : AWE32 synth

et regarder le document : 

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/INSTALL.awe

qui même si il date un peu et ne te sera pas forcément utile dans ton cas te permettra peut être de comprendre un peu mieux comment ça marche.

Mais bon avant toute chose, pour que devfs créé le lien il te faut que le module soit chargé, donc si tu le charges à la main, c'est normal que tu n'ais rien dans /dev.

----------

## cscsnicko

Salut

ap avoir charge le module sb, qui adu coup charge sb_lib et uart401, g relance devfsd avec killall -HUP devfsd

Les fichiers manquant ont bien ete cree suelement ge n est tjrs pas de son... xmms refuse de jouer ma playlist, mplayer me lance les divx sans erreur, mais il y a une image toute les 10 min et sans son, alors que lorsque je play en nosound la video est normale...

Je comprends pas vraiment la.... Help.... please

Merci

----------

## DuF

tu as bien configurer xmms pour utiliser le bon pilote son, le bon lien /dev ... pareil pour mplayer ?

avec mplayer tu as testé quoi comme -ao (audio output) ?

----------

## cscsnicko

G teste toutes les possibilités de mplayer -ao help ...

Meis ou configure tu le lien /dev... pour xmms et mplayer ???

Merci

----------

## DuF

alors il n'y a pas a proprement parlé à configurer le lien pour /dev, mais s'assurer qu'il est créé avec les bonnes permissions, pour cela tu as le fichier /etc/devfsd.conf.

Sinon il faut aussi noter que sous gentoo tu as un fichier qui entre en jeu, c'est le fichier /etc/security/console.perms qui peut être pris en compte pour mettre les droits sur les fichiers de /dev. Le meilleur moyen d'avoir les droits sur tes périphs son notamment, c'est de te logger en user et non en root, car lors de ta première connexion les droits sont mis pour le premier user qui se connecte sous gentoo (enfin c'est ce qui ressort de mes précédentes expériences et question sur le sujet).

----------

## cscsnicko

Ok merci je regarderais ca mercredi parce que la je suis en train de galerer a faire un shell

Merci

A +

----------

## yoyo

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Le meilleur moyen d'avoir les droits sur tes périphs son notamment, c'est de te logger en user et non en root, car lors de ta première connexion les droits sont mis pour le premier user qui se connecte sous gentoo (enfin c'est ce qui ressort de mes précédentes expériences et question sur le sujet).

 

Je confirme par une observation assez curieuse : je boote ma machine en mode console et donc je lance kdm en root. Si je me loggue en user, kde me dit (en gros et de mémoire  :Confused:  ) que /dev/sound n'existe pas (ou que je n'ai pas les droits dessus) et que la sortie son est renvoyée sur /dev/null.

Si je me déloggue et que je me reloggue (toujous en user), plus de pb, le son fonctionne parfaitement.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution (ou une idée) à ce problème ??

Yoyo

----------

## px

hum... bizarre  :Smile: 

Tu peux toujours virer xdm du default et rajouter kdm dans le start.local

a la rigueur un killall kdm et de nouveau kdm... mais doit surement y avoir une autre solution plus rationnelle. peut-etre en mettant un script comme while not ls /dev/dsp; do sleep 1; done; ou un truc du style dans le local.start

----------

## DuF

tu peux sinon modifier le /etc/devfsd.conf pour qu'il créé /dev/dsp avec des droits moins restrictifs et tu peux vérifier que tu appartiens au groupe "audio". Voici par exemple comment cela est créé chez moi :

```
# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

```

----------

## yoyo

 *DuF wrote:*   

> tu peux sinon modifier le /etc/devfsd.conf pour qu'il créé /dev/dsp avec des droits moins restrictifs et tu peux vérifier que tu appartiens au groupe "audio". Voici par exemple comment cela est créé chez moi : 
> 
> [snip...]
> 
> 

 

J'ai les mêmes lignes chez moi. J'ai ajouté mon user au group "audio" on verra bien.

 *px wrote:*   

> Tu peux toujours virer xdm du default et rajouter kdm dans le start.local

 

Dans mon "rc.conf" j'ai DISPLAYMANAGER=kdm mais je démarre en runlevel 3. Je lance donc kdm en root au prompt quand j'en ai besoin.

Peut-être qu'en lançant kdm en user ça fonctionnerait ?? Mais un user n'a pas les droits pour lancer kdm : quel est le group qui permet d'autoriser cela ???

Merci à vous

----------

## DuF

regarde quels sont les droits sur le script qui lance kdm ou l'exécutable en lui même, et tu les modifies en fonction de tes besoins, si jamais tu peux te mettre dans un groupe qui peut lancer kdm fait le.

De toute façon même si tu donnes le droit à tout le monde de lancer kdm, à mon avis ça n'est pas vraiment grave et ça ne craint pas vraiment niveau sécurité, donc au pire tu dais un chmod +x dessus.

----------

## px

bah tien, moi j'ai une question, je sais que dans la mandrake 9 ils ont changé de runlevel de demarrage de X. Et comment fait on cela?

----------

## DuF

hein ?

j'ai pas compris le truc, ils ont fait koi ?

ils ont mis X à démarrer en init3 ou 4 ?

c'est bizarre, sois j'ai pas compris, soit j'ai pas compris  :Smile: 

----------

## px

ils ont changé le runlevel je crois ce qui fait qu'il se lance avant d'avoir fini de chargé tout les démons ftp, ssh etc...

----------

## DuF

ah oué j'avais entendu parler de ça, ça permettait d'accélerer le lancement de la MDK, ils ont du faire un truc genre elle démarre en id:3:initdefault: et ils ont du lancer X depuis un script qui se lance en init3, ça évite d'attendre la fin de l'init3 pour lancer X, enfin ce n'est que pour supposition, je n'ai pas vérifier du tout.

----------

